# experiment



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

so i want to try this vestibular stimulation thing...........you put cool water into your ear.... it's been used for phantom limb pain, and that system has been found to be involved in trauma. it says cool means just lower then body temp, wouldn't do it too cold. i'm thinking of trying it at home....maybe i should ask the neurologist first before messing with my brain.....if anyone tries it, let me know what happens


----------



## orca (Nov 21, 2011)

Gl


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Gee thanks, I'll take that into consideration.

I'm planning on trying this thing this weekend


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

thats why i asked the neurologist i've seen for over a decade.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Why does Kate have such bad votes here..


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

because there are a couple of trouble makers who apparently have nothing better to do then go around and put negative votes on my posts. (watch it'll go up after this one......)


----------

